# The Bang & Olufsen Sound Systems for All-New Audi S6, S7 and S8 Range



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Struer, September 2011 - Introducing the Bang & Olufsen Advanced Sound System Audi S6, S7 & S8, and Bang & Olufsen Sound System Audi A5 – the latest incarnation of Bang & Olufsen's highly acclaimed in-car audio systems. Both systems will be on display during the official presentation of Audi's latest range of cars at Frankfurt Motor Show 2011.

At the Frankfurt Motor Show 2011, Audi will be holding the first official presentation of its latest range of premium cars. Among these will be the Audi S6, S7, S8 and A5 models, each of which will feature one of Bang & Olufsen's acclaimed in-car sound systems. The S6, S7 and S8 models will offer the Bang & Olufsen Advanced Sound System, while Audi's A5 will incorporate the Bang & Olufsen Sound System.

* Full Story *


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Pretty interesting to say the least.


----------

